# J.R.'s Pasta Salad



## Constance (Jun 1, 2005)

J.R. is the son of one of my best friends, and has turned out to be an even better cook than his mother. This dish is one he often brings to our get-togethers, and it's sooooo good. 

J.R.'s Pasta Salad

1 lb tri-color rotini, cooked & drained
1 can artichoke hearts, drained and coarsly chopped
green and/or black olives, sliced
1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
1 sweet red pepper, coarsly chopped
1 sweet green pepper, coarsly chopped
salami or pepperoni, juilienned
1 pint fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 can diced tomatoes including juice
1 packages zesty italian dressing, prepared
salt, pepper

Mix first 8 ingredients together. Add generous amount of Italian dressing, and salt & pepper to taste, remembering that the pasta will absorb a lot of seasoning. Refrigerate at least 4 hours before serving. It's actually better the next day.

You may vary the ingredients as you wish: blanched frozen peas, broccoli florets, small cubes of mozzerella cheese, sundried tomatoes or tuna are all good additions.
Any substantial pasta such as shells, bow ties or penne may be substituted for the rotini.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2005)

Constance, this look s so darn good..Will give it a try very soon...Thanks...

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2005)

oh yummy!  Thanks!


----------

